# Can not sign into my TiVo account



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Every time I try to sign into my account I get a pop up message next to the email address that says "forgetting something". It is acting like I never enter any data into that box.
I even put [email protected] in and I get the same message. 
I also can not sign into TiVo online as I get a message that my email or password is not valid. It is almost like I do not have an account at all.

I am using IE11 and I tried other accounts with various sites and they all work.

I also received an email this afternoon that my email was changed and it was my same address but there was a 123 added to the end of it. If I put that in the box the message changes from "forgetting something" to "not a valid email address".

I did call TiVo Support right after I received the message and they stated they were merging my accounts together but I only have had one account with them since I am a new customer as of the summer of 2013.

Anybody else having issues logging into your account as TiVo tried on their end and it appears they got the same message.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> Every time I try to sign into my account I get a pop up message next to the email address that says "forgetting something". It is acting like I never enter any data into that box.
> I even put [email protected] in and I get the same message.
> I also can not sign into TiVo online as I get a message that my email or password is not valid. It is almost like I do not have an account at all.
> 
> ...


Odd, I was able to sign into my account at TiVo.com and online.tivo.com just now without any issues.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> Every time I try to sign into my account I get a pop up message next to the email address that says "forgetting something". It is acting like I never enter any data into that box.
> I even put [email protected] in and I get the same message.
> I also can not sign into TiVo online as I get a message that my email or password is not valid. It is almost like I do not have an account at all.
> 
> ...


Who emailed you to tell you that your email was changed?

TiVo?

Your internet service provider?

Do you have more than one email account (as far as you know)?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> Odd, I was able to sign into my account at TiVo.com and online.tivo.com just now without any issues.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott. This is what I feared. Whatever TiVo did today has probably hosed my account. I just was on my account two days ago to file a channel line up issue and everything worked fine.
I am wondering if I should have called TiVo when I got the email as it may have cleared itself but they went and reset something and then another person had me change my password but not even that works.
Hopefully my units do not get lost. I guess I will find out tomorrow after they make their service connections.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

unitron said:


> Who emailed you to tell you that your email was changed?
> 
> TiVo?
> 
> ...


TiVo emailed me and it stated my email was changed but it only added 123 to the end of my old one.
They told me that they were doing some changes to my account and it would be fine in two hours.
Yes I have had this one email account for 11 years now. I do not have any other ones.

Here is the actual email. I removed my name and put username and isp in place of mine.



> Dear TiVo customer,
> 
> Thank you for calling TiVo Customer Support today.
> 
> ...


I haven't called TiVo today but had to after this email from them. They do see this on my account and they admitted that they were doing something with my account but now I can not access any thing on my account including TiVo Online.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

A few months ago I transferred some older Series 3 lifetime units to another user & Tivo ended up transferring all my units in addition to apparently deleting my account.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> I haven't called TiVo today but had to after this email from them. They do see this on my account and they admitted that they were doing something with my account but now I can not access any thing on my account including TiVo Online.


It doesn't seem logical. Taking your post literally, changing the TiVo domain would not be changing your email address, it would be changing TiVo's address.

You said:
Previous Email: [email protected]
New Email: [email protected]123

I would expect:
New Email: [email protected]

Something is fishy. However, your signin ID is not a real email address anyhow. I also have found that if I don't logout of my account I can't login to support.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> It doesn't seem logical. Taking your post literally, changing the TiVo domain would not be changing your email address, it would be changing TiVo's address.
> 
> You said:
> Previous Email: [email protected]
> ...


TiVo made changes to my account yesterday and what I posted was verified by them. This is all related to the black screen issue I have been having for a year now. I talked to a supervisor in advanced support and she verified that adding the 123 at the end of your email is a method they use to internally make changes to an account.
One major draw back to this is I have a new Media Access Key and the shows I have saved on TiVo desktop is no longer accessible. 
From my understanding is when this process is all complete I will be starting as a new customer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> TiVo made changes to my account yesterday and what I posted was verified by them. This is all related to the black screen issue I have been having for a year now. I talked to a supervisor in advanced support and she verified that adding the 123 at the end of your email is a method they use to internally make changes to an account.
> One major draw back to this is I have a new Media Access Key and the shows I have saved on TiVo desktop is no longer accessible.
> From my understanding is when this process is all complete I will be starting as a new customer.


Wow. I'll light a candle for you.

I just checked: 1300 errors in three hours. Roamio: zero. Premiere: 200k. Roamio in standby puts the tuners to sleep.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Wow. I'll light a candle for you.
> 
> I just checked: 1300 errors in three hours. Roamio: zero. Premiere: 200k. Roamio in standby puts the tuners to sleep.


Thanks Joe as I will need it as the next seven days will be interesting. I did not expect my MAK to be changed as this just hosed all my saved recordings on my computer.
I did finally get the issue fixed with accessing my account. A third try to reset my password did the trick.

I think one issue was when my other two Premieres were deactivated and replaced I was told to disconnect them from the internet so I can still use them while waiting fir replacements. The problem was they never left my account and TiVo kept insisting I can not have two units showing the same name.

Another issue was each time I would have this black screen issue it would generate a new support ticket and then the ticket would be closed. I ended up with at least a dozen tickets in the past year dealing with this issue.

I assume the two new in box units will be here on Monday at the earliest so I hope that I at least get to use these two until then as I hate to have to get two STBs from SECV to tide me over until next week.

As for your signal issue I think a service call is in order as I am not having any issues at my home.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> I assume the two new in box units will be here on Monday at the earliest so I hope that I at least get to use these two until then as I hate to have to get two STBs from SECV to tide me over until next week.
> 
> As for your signal issue I think a service call is in order as I am not having any issues at my home.


If you get _really_ desperate I have a DTA I'm not using, and a basic Premiere.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> If you get _really_ desperate I have a DTA I'm not using, and a basic Premiere.


Actually the DTA will not work as I think all the devices are now tied to specific accounts and different feeds. Since we do not share the same node it may not work.
Hopefully TiVo is right and my units will still work for a 7 days after. If not I guess I will have to call support for a work around.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> I did not expect my MAK to be changed as this just hosed all my saved recordings on my computer.


I believe you could use VideoReDo to decrypt your existing .tivo files using your old MAK, then set the new MAK in VideoReDo and encrypt them again as TiVo files.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

*Good Morning Community,

Tivo is very aware that Online is having issues,logging in,recognizing boxes and so. We are working diligently to get this issue resolved.
We greatly appreciate your patience while we work to get this fixed.
Thank You & if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.*


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I took a good look at my account and I noticed that I have a totally new account. The only thing left from the old account is the support tickets. There is no data for my credit cards and like I said before I have a new MAK number. The downside of getting a new MAK is now the recordings I have saved on my desktop are now not accessible anymore unless I buy some software that was mentioned by ej42137.
Another side effect to having the MAK changed is you lose access to TiVo Online until all the units you own acquire the new MAK during their service connection.

What is concerning me is why has my account been changed as I was not having any issues with it. Was there a data breach at TiVo? If so I need to know so I may have to put a lock down on the card I was using with my account.


----------



## ericy (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't know why, but this morning I had the same issue - I can't log in, and it suggests that I am "forgetting something". It doesn't say the username or password is wrong - it is almost acting like the website isn't working properly or some such, and doesn't recognize that I have entered a username.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ericy said:


> I don't know why, but this morning I had the same issue - I can't log in, and it suggests that I am "forgetting something". It doesn't say the username or password is wrong - it is almost acting like the website isn't working properly or some such, and doesn't recognize that I have entered a username.


I'm going to guess they are having server problems. My guide only goes to 3/15. However I was able to login to my account.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> *Good Morning Community,
> 
> Tivo is very aware that Online is having issues,logging in,recognizing boxes and so. We are working diligently to get this issue resolved.
> We greatly appreciate your patience while we work to get this fixed.
> Thank You & if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.*


Sarah, does this affect the TiVo app also? My brother is currently in convalescent hospital and the android app on his phone stop working.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well this issue is back again. Put in your email and password and you get the pop up message "are you forgetting something".
This company is becoming increasingly frustrating to use anymore. 
I hope my account is not messed up again as this will be the second time in just three months.

And if you try to log in here:
https://www.tivo.com/tivo-mma/login/show.do#
you get invalid email or password. I have to assume my account is hosed again as this is what happened before.

Yep same message on TiVo Online. Account is messed up again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

OK this morning.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> OK this morning.


Not here as I just tried again and get the same message. I guess my account is messed up again.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I waited until Friday and then took a chance and requested a new password. It took about 10 to 15 minutes to get the email so I copy and pasted the password at the login screen and it worked. I then changed the password back to my old one in my account.
All is good again so if you get the message "are you forgetting something" just request a new password and then change it back to your old one when you get back into your account.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I couldn't log in via the ios app or on the website ("forgetting something?"), then I checked my email and TiVo emailed me that they were changing my email making it seem like it was at my request. The only thing I can figure is that they changed it to the email address I used in a lineup report I submitted recently, which was different from my tivo.com account email address. I certainly didn't call customer support.

Dear David,

Thank you for calling TiVo Customer Support today.

This message is sent to you to confirm that you have successfully changed your e-mail address:

...


----------



## ictwywtv (Nov 30, 2006)

Even tho I've put in my email address and my correct password (checked it twice), it says I'm forgetting something and won't log me in.

Note, at the same time, this page: www dot tivo dot com/tivo-mma/login/show.do (edit) because that page has a login directly on the page, rather than the pop-up. Just trying different things.

says incorrect username or password.

similar thread www dot tivocommunity dot com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508819

EDIT: I tried reset my password. Never recieved email. I called tivo support 877-367-8486 and support person sent an email in a few sec with a temporary password. Was able to log in with it. Changed password re-specifying temp password as current password. Could not re-use old-password. Was able to log out and back in, then, with new password. Tho I did not try deleting cookies and cache and offline storage yet.

EDIT 2: I cleared cookies and cache and re-logged in. It worked.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ictwywtv said:


> Even tho I've put in my email address and my correct password (checked it twice), it says I'm forgetting something and won't log me in.
> 
> Note, at the same time, this page: www dot tivo dot com/tivo-mma/login/show.do
> 
> ...


Why not just use: https://www.tivo.com/ ?

For TiVo online: http://online.tivo.com/start/wtw


----------



## ictwywtv (Nov 30, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Why not just use: www dot tivo dot com/ ?
> 
> For TiVo online: online dot tivo dot com/start/wtw


I edited my post above to explain. Reason is to try 2 different ways of logging in.

Standard My Account popup said "forgetting something?"

The www dot tivo dot com/tivo-mma/login/show.do said invalid username or password.


----------



## jg123 (Mar 14, 2003)

I can login to tivo.com, but online.tivo.com fails with a 500 error. There is hidden text in the source of the page that says:

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.tivo.tve.web.controller.LoginController.loginFailed(LoginController.java:119)
```
I chatted with customer support. Hope they can fix my account soon. Null pointer exceptions...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a whole thread about this

online.tivo.com 500 error

Been going on for last 5+/- days.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> There is a whole thread about this
> 
> online.tivo.com 500 error
> 
> Been going on for last 5+/- days.


Issue may be fixed per last 2 posts to that thread... online.tivo.com 500 error - post #22


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes issue is fixed for me, had not been able to log into online.tivo.com all week, no problems today.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

This problem came back for me today. I tried to log into my tivo.com account and I got the FORGETTING SOMETHING error next to the email address. Had to reset the password and now I'm back in again.


----------



## christophyr (Oct 27, 2015)

This same "Forgetting Something?" problem has had me locked out of my account for weeks. When will this be permanently fixed??


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

christophyr said:


> This same "Forgetting Something?" problem has had me locked out of my account for weeks. When will this be permanently fixed??


Did you open a ticket with TiVo?

Scott


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

christophyr said:


> This same "Forgetting Something?" problem has had me locked out of my account for weeks. When will this be permanently fixed??


Your password is hosed and you need to have it reset. Just click the "Need Help" link right below "sign in" and follow the instructions. Once you get the temporary password from TiVo just reset it with your old one and you will be back in business. This has happened to me twice about a year ago. TiVo was making changes to my account at the time and they broke the password when they accessed my account.


----------

